
Ask HN: What podcasts do you recommend? - netrus
Within the last year, I started to spend more time listening to podcasts than I watch TV or listen to linear Radio. What are your favorites? Tech or not, English or other languages.<p>My current favorites include some well known stuff:
Planet Money
Freakonomics
Recode&#x2F;Decode
NPR From Scratch
Tell me Something I Don&#x27;t Know (New show by Stephen Dubner)
[GER] Zwischen Hamburg und Haiti - Weekly Travel Reports
======
thecatontheflat
Smart Passive Income by Pat Flynn!

He interviews various entrepreneurs.

It's of a high quality and he goes really deep with his questions. An episode
is usually around 45 minutes.

------
HarrietJones
kinda feel like there's so many quality podcasts out there, that this is
increasingly hard to answer. Favourites from me at the moment :

codepen.io podcast - nuts and bols of how codepen is run.

Starship Sofa - SciFi stories

Tales to Terrify - Horror stories.

The Allusionist - podcast about etymology of words.

Reply All - Internet focused podcast. Very fun.

The Bike Shed - developer podcast

Richard Herring's RHLSTP - Interviews with comedians

No such thing as a Fish - Weird facts comedy podcast

